# Poona 2nd March to 5th March



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Cliffs, rocks and flats all in the first photos. Man it looks fishy. Hope you had a good weekend even if you only managed to rustle up one fish, looks very pleasant to paddle in.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

great week-end Dodge, 
many thanks for instigating our little get-together.
Plus, what a top venue to meet a few of the AKFF crew, cheers men (pity the fish are too well fed in those productive waters) 
I'd recommend Poona to anyone considering a trip anywhere within that neck of the woods. 
These waters have FISH written "all" over them.
One of those places that would really fire, given the right :?: :roll: conditions.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

SUNDAY morn. on the Sandystraights
sure has a busy feel about it


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks totally awesome fishing grounds. From the look of the mangroves, there was lots of water about. Extra high tide?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Big Full-Moon Tides
Fish hide in Bushes (in my best north american Indian tongue)


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

looks like a good spot guys,

so what was the fishing like.........?


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A bit late; I've been watching the SBK replay on Fox.

As mentioned by the others seven akffers fronted over the weekend, and it was good to meet Doug/doug-out and Steve/steveo for the first time and also meet again John/fishingswing, Gary/Hagar, Tony/yaker, and Ross/meold china, and also present were copious quantities of sandflies and mozzies

The wind was present big time from late morning each day unless in the creek and in the afternoon the banks at the ramp were dry for hundreds of yards which promoted the social calender ashore :wink:

My freshwater performances carried over to the salt...on Sat after about 3 hours in the creek all I had were a few taps and landed a mangrove leaf, then trolling an sx40 [col 301] for the first time I got the hardest hit I have ever had and landed a cod about 35 cms into the yak and threw it back thinking the min size was about 50 [never caught one before] and looking at the ID in Ross' book later think it was an estuary cod which has a keep size at 35..bugger it was my only fish of the trip.

Sunday was back in the same area as Sats cod trying various HBs an SPs with no result

Social activity at the camp was as previous outings and lots of laughs although John an Gary were missing Sun night

During a discussion on the amount of kayak fish time on the water, I mentioned I decided the time by the affect of a burning bum, and Ross displayed his caring nature and akff camaraderie by offering to rub it with vaseline, and as he's not a good sort I knew this was a friendly gesture and not an improper proposal :lol:

Another funny happening in the same vain was Steve suggesting coffee and a treat to all the old farts left there last night, and when it arrived it was biscuits called 'Love Potions'... _who sang the song Love Potions No9, which was remembered last night_

All round it was another great trip although a shame we didn't see some other Sunshine Coast fellers besides Steve being north of Brisbane.

Other talk was of the proposal on another thread to to go to 1770 later in the year and enable some of the northern members to join in the fun


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXPhisIAAEXfgAASQIdEMLg3XIA/79/gMAFLMZDU2poBENT9U21ENpAekHk1CJgmSaTaQaBoAAGgNNJqjyhp6g0BtTQAMh5RAA8URoHuRkP3PYLw9l+4d0ENDLTAdnLWdIsoH/MlcyAolQp3WX0xVHhOEpTg5vgZlGg0jE2H0drRNqr9V7meco4UfdhWRJRASDJeZuOY31LOKotefWxRyGxw/EAvMsDDIqFxCqNTCAoeMYTYNGDlJnSIrOnKWy6eBfT1bvThhfxvhpJ4xhOxxDGqhF6SA5IwXWBzR+Ea0tqY3SG5lm88Sm6/AdGtpM4xfrq2asIeU6EFCzMlbiQ5VdPLE7+/nFXB8eqOjbrtWyCje1bQt6VEuIjkutUgIc8x1g1YqK7TixAGYlPGZaJoahJ0cKJBRBqSf9QpCAjU4QBhrVUTShzIIwUHq5JYKiRACpBEeSJu/xdyRThQkHPhisI=


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

yaker said:


> 1964 - The Searchers _(well done Ross)_


Tony only proves red wine helps his brain function at times :wink:



> permanent addition to the sporran now Richo


Red may well happen, he really slammed it and can see why everyone is so keen on them, also have a few Sprogs so will now upgrade the hooks also


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gday all,had a great time and it was good to meet up again.Sorry to leave Sunday without saying goodbye but couldnt see you guys up the creek anywhere and it was time to head home.John and I headed back home via the Cooloola Coast and I think he enjoyed his first drive along the beach.Later I will get some photos on of John getting creamed while launching in the surf, unless he makes it worth my while not to.(hes proberbly to busy scratching to really care , hope the insect bites heal up really quickly John ) Cheers Gary


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm still spewing that I couldn't get this weekend off.

By the looks of things, y'all had a great time. sorry the fish didn't turn it on for you.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great weekend!!
I'm keen to join you on one in the future!!
Great photos too!!


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

[/quote] I thought it was only the Yanks that couldn't spell [/quote]
spot on Tony 8) 
as I may have mentioned
spent my youth dangerously close to the US border :shock: 
 unfortunately had an English teacher from Buffalo New York


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

looks like a great place guys, im sure it was a great weekend, 
so where is the next trip?

how about somewhere south of the border in search of jewies or snapper?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Sadly my heaviest catch for the weekend
a 45cm Toadfish, Giant (lagocephalus scleratus) that must mean Slimy Prick in Latin :?

following text from Australian Fish Guide 
The Giant Toadfish is best known for its strong, fused beak-like teeth which are capable of biting through hooks or bone. This species has been known to attack divers for no reason and can be dangerous when a school is in a feeding frenzy.

but worth every cent of $50.00 , regardless of the tangled mess the bastard left my lines in
Richo will know exactly what I'm talk'n about 8)


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry for the late post.

Thanks for organizing a great trip Richo.

Although the fishing wasn't the best this weekend, Poona has defiantly got potential for some good fishing, The camp sites are great and close to the water (at high tide any way).

Fishing for me: A couple under size Flatties, one undersized bream, and a tow around for 5 min. what i think was a turtle. And 1. 48cm Flattie.

It was great to finily meet some AKFFers. 
I had a good time and carn't wait for the next trip.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> so where is the next trip?
> 
> how about somewhere south of the border in search of jewies or snapper?


Ben already suggestions in Trips for next trip...why south of the border for jew and snapper, jew through the broadwater and rivers, and squire in the seaway in winter and no fishing licence in Qld waters

By the way Ben travel to Poona took 3hr 30mins each way from my place; definately returning with different tides



> $50.00 Toad, thanks Richo


 :lol: :lol: still feel the pain Doug


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

G'day everybody,

Another report from the AKFF Poona weekend. All I can say is BLOODY sandflies. I have been eaten alive and there isn't much normal skin left. They had a 5 course meal with me, they just licked the tropical strength aerogard of and went for it.

Beside the sandflies it was another great weekend with a pretty good turnout. I arrived on Friday and dodge had already setup camp. I paid some money and went and got my site ready next to dodge's. I got my yak gear ready and chilled out for a while and had a rest. I walked down with dodge at approx 3pm to try my luck, but with such big tides it made it hard to launch. I went back to the tent and got ready for the night.

That's when the sandflies from hell came out to give me a hard time. My first experience with sandflies and it turns out that I am allergic to the bloody things and have big welts all over me. 

We all went fishing the next morning and I managed my first of species flathead that went 26cm with a flick bait  . It seems strange but for the bush kid I don't seem to do much saltwater fishing so it was a first for me. Headed back in for lunch and a rest.

The rest of the crew arrived and we sat down and caught up on all the latest AKFF gossip. Early night and I scratched myself stupid all night. Up early and had some breky and hit the water with Gary with Steve not far behind. I caught my first of species bream  in the mangroves, it went 22cm. I went further down the creek but not much luck. I came across Steve who was having some success with the flatties. (nice to meet you Steve). I went amongst the mangroves and caught a nice pike that nailed the 6 inch gulp worm. Al fish were released to fight another day.

After having a bad time with the sandflies, I decided to head home early. I couldn't stand it any more. I packed up and went home with Gary via Rainbow Beach and Double Island point.  That was great fun Gary and very much appreciated. By the way Gary, I wasn't decked of my kayak, I was walking it when the wave rose up very quickly and I had no where to go but try and hang on to the kayak and hope for the best. All was well and paddled through the shore break which was getting bigger by the minute. What an adrenaline rush paddling through the big swells. I rode a good wave to the shore to relaunch in the lagoon that was created by mother nature. We caught nothing but saw some schools of fish. We stopped briefly at the last of the Cherry Venture.

The trip home seemed to drag on. I had a great time despite the Bloody sandflies and can't wait for the next AKFF fishing trip.

Hey Gary, you can put the picture in if you like. :wink:


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Couple more pictures.

It was great to meet all the other AKFF members who I hadn't met before such as Doug and Steve, hope you guys can come to the next AKFF turnout. It was great catching up with Dodge, Ross, Tony and Gary.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fishinswing said:


> That's when the sandflies from hell came out to give me a hard time. My first experience with sandflies and it turns out that I am allergic to the bloody things and have big welts all over me.


John maybe that proves that western meat is sweet to a sandfly :wink: you were sure a mess, although they seemed to like snacking on Tony as well, but that may be because of his multi fruit diet.

Take care with the skin mate and hope it clears up pronto, and it was good to catch up again


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Dodge said:


> :lol: :lol: still feel the pain Doug


  Dodge my friend, as a wise man once said  
"Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it"

therefore :idea: as a bit of mild *pain relief*, & being the gentleman that I am :wink: 
:?: how about double or nothing on our next trip :twisted:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Stunning backdrop those cliffs ... and the water looked just divine. sounds like a great trip had despite the sand fly armagedon.

And the sx40 has done the damage again  , well done dodge...reel shame ya mistook EP for a cod, and at 35cm that was a damn nice fish.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

doug-out said:


> "Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it"
> 
> :?: how about double or nothing on our next trip :twisted:


 :lol: Doug, just goes to show I should believe my own slogan...isn't there a saying along the lines of being 'hoisted on your own petard'...as for next time , it is dependent on the medication I am using at the time :wink:



> And the sx40 has done the damage again Very Happy , well done dodge...reel shame ya mistook EP for a cod,


Tony I was calling it for an estuary cod not an EP, so not such a degree of loss, however since coming home and wading through Grants Fishes I feel even that is wrong, as it appears it was a small flowery cod going by colour plate and detailed description of young fish and habitat etc.
Either way an object lesson in using my camera :? 
First use of an sx40 and understand why everyone is keen now, and will see more use...in regard to Poona in general I'll certainly be going back


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

thought I'd throw in this shot of our campsite (minus 2) as ref. for anyone considering a visit to Poona Palms Caravan Park
plenty of wide open spaces and room for all
I'd say, there would be no need to pre-book, bar the popular holidays
nice park with clean facilities


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gday all
finally getting around to putting some pictures on even though its now
ancient history.





Cheers Gary


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gary good pics and have compared notes with Tim since Poona, he had a knee operation yesterday by the way

Thanks for showing the sunrise, it was certainly to early for me mate :wink:

And Tony wasn't saying the length, that was distance between the eyes :roll:

Good one in the surf John its paid dividends after the Kingscliffe result


----------

